# PrettyHate's Picture Thread



## PrettyHate (Jun 25, 2012)

Alice showing off a "toothy grin"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2012)

Not a happy camper, is she?


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 17, 2012)

*More Alice *

Although I do have two other Ts, it seems like Alice is always the one showing off...

She does this pose often...she reminds me of a pokie when she is doing it! I call it her "playing pokie" pose:



Taking a drink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James501 (Jul 17, 2012)

She's cute.  did Alices' fang come back after she molted?...


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 17, 2012)

James501 said:


> She's cute.  did Alices' fang come back after she molted?...


It did! It looks like the tip might be slightly blunt (hard to tell for sure), but she sure isn't having any troubles catching her dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful rosy.   Reminds me of mine...with all her legs...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 19, 2012)

This isnt the best picture of Boots, but it does show my favorite thing about A. avics....the awesome iridescent blue/green color they get on the underside of their legs!


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 19, 2012)

I no longer have Sabrina. It turned out that "she" was actually a "he"  and died after he matured  Maybe I am bias, but I still think that he is one of the nicest looking B. smithi's I have seen.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

that IS/WAS a beautiful Brachy.. sorry for your loss. 

I like Alice too.. seems like my rosie female has been doing the Poeci stance almost CONSTANTLY since her last molt. She never did it prior. Has your rosie always done this?


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 19, 2012)

grayzone said:


> I like Alice too.. seems like my rosie female has been doing the Poeci stance almost CONSTANTLY since her last molt. She never did it prior. Has your rosie always done this?


No! She only started doing it after her last molt (June 17th 2012). Hmm I wonder what it all means!

Edited to add:
Just caught Boots in Poeci stance  She also molted not too long ago (June 4, 2012)


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 25, 2012)

Caught Alice doing some rearranging (or something). Apparently I am not the only one that cant sleep tonight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably just trying to make enough noise to wake up the two-legged human "Hey...water? Please?"


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 26, 2012)

The ungreatful bugger dumped the water that was in there out! That's ok though, I needed a good laugh at 2:30 am


----------



## poisoned (Aug 26, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> This isnt the best picture of Boots, but it does show my favorite thing about A. avics....the awesome iridescent blue/green color they get on the underside of their legs!


Many other arboreals have those. I've seen it on T. elenae, P. irminia and P. langenbucheri. I'm sure other species of those genuses have those too.


----------



## Shell (Aug 26, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Many other arboreals have those. I've seen it on T. elenae, P. irminia and P. langenbucheri. I'm sure other species of those genuses have those too.


OBTs, lampros (at least I've seen it on my nigerrimum), lots of arboreals, one of the things I love about them. 

PrettyHate, nice pics, and spiders!


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 30, 2012)

*Happy Halloween from Alice!*




Happy Halloween from Alice (and the rest of us!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 30, 2012)

Some more spooky pictures from a few Halloweens ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice T's and good pics.


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 31, 2012)

Love the pics, that T fits right into the theme for sure. I have to admit halloween as a child was one big role in getting me into T's.


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 31, 2012)

Gaherp said:


> Love the pics, that T fits right into the theme for sure. I have to admit halloween as a child was one big role in getting me into T's.


Thanks! I cant wait to take some Christmas pictures of Alice  I love this T WAY too much!


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 27, 2013)

*O. diamentinsis "Cricket"*

Here is a pictures of my O. diamentinsis named "Cricket" at approx 1 inch. Im looking forward to seeing more adult colors as he/she matures!



Check out this picture from Tarantula Canada to see an adult!

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/pic.php?active=price&p=O-diamentinensis-female

B. boehmei "Amelia" taking a drink and showing off some leg at the same time!


C. cyaneopubescens "Cyan" starting to look mighty pretty!



Apologies for the last 2 pictures, they were taken on my iPhone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 23, 2014)

Tesla, my P. regalis. 












Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------

